# حصريا , عدد 85 زخارف اسلامية رائعة - اوتوكاد dwg



## z_abc_001 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,

هدية لاعضاء المنتدي الكرام , عدد 85 زخارف اسلامية رائعة - اوتوكاد DWG
كل باترن في ملف dwg منفصل لاستخدامها في التصميمات ذات الطابع الاسلامي سواء تصميم الارضيات او زخارف الحوائط او نقوش الماجد والمقرنصات , او الاعمال الخشبية 

وهي مهمة للمعماريين وطلبة العمارة , ومهندسي الديكور

للتحميل اضغط على اللينك التالي:

http://uploading.com/files/27c4cd5e/islamic-pattern-autocad-85files.zip

الملف بدون باسوورد

صور من بعض الزخارف:






---


----------



## mohamed2009 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم العضو الكريم الرجاء كل الرجاء اعاده رفع الملف على موقع اخر لاني حاولت مرارا وتكرارا ولم تنجح محاولات التحميل لان الموقع لا يعمل في بلدي ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## هواري بومدين (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*الرابـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــط لا يعمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل ارجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوا الاصــــــــلاح..شكرا*


----------



## hk_shahin (27 سبتمبر 2011)

شکرا


----------



## شوكت البدر (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لكل العاملين


----------



## ممدوح دوام (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود مشكور والرابط شغال 100/100


----------



## ah_abogra (28 سبتمبر 2011)

يا اخى كل مواضيك لم استفيد منها بسبب الرابط 
ارجو الرفع على سيرفر اخر


----------



## z_abc_001 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*الرابط يعمل وجربته , يرجى تحديد المشكلة بالضبط - والدولة التي تحمل منها*

الاخوة الكرام الذين لم يستطيعوا التحميل :

الرابط يعمل وجربته , يرجى تحديد المشكلة بالضبط - والدولة التي تحمل منها

وشكرا


----------



## naglaahelmy (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ايه المشكله انك تغير الرابط 
لو عاز كل الناس تستفيد
اعتقد اللى قالو الرابط لا يعمل اكتر بكثير من اللى قال ان الرابط يعمل


----------



## abouyousif (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط غير فعال


----------



## architect one (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الإخوة الأعزاء :
الموضوع مغلق لتلف الروابط .
بارك الله بكم .


----------



## architect one (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الإخوة الأعزاء :
الموضوع مغلق لتلف الروابط .
بارك الله بكم .


----------

